# Peppermills turners. Advice needed



## jmurray (Jan 29, 2016)

First off I've never turned a mill, I want to give one a try but I'm reluctant because I don't want to have to buy a tool or jig etc. Money is tight. My questions are
1. Can you turn a mill without a Jacobs Chuck/ tailstock ?

2 is 8 inches too tall for the mechanism?

3. Anyone know of a good diagram I can look at? Mostly to see the cuts I will have to make? Before I buy a kit?

Not the most in depth questions I know, but u gotta start somewhere. Thanks in advance


----------



## bluedot (Jan 29, 2016)

http://ptreeusa.com/turning_project_kit_peppermill.htm
Peachtree woodworking supply sells a combo kit with pepper grinder and top to make a matching salt shaker(Ron Brown brand). There are printable instructions with excellent diagrams at the bottom of the listing. I made my own jam chucks and have drilled them on a drill press. It is tricky getting a good line up when drilling from both ends but it can be done. Eight inch is my favorite. Hope this helps.

Dan

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2016)

jmurray said:


> First off I've never turned a mill, I want to give one a try but I'm reluctant because I don't want to have to buy a tool or jig etc. Money is tight. My questions are
> 1. Can you turn a mill without a Jacobs Chuck/ tailstock ?
> 
> 2 is 8 inches too tall for the mechanism?
> ...



I wish I had more time but I have to get on the lathe myself.

1. Probably but I have never done it without a tailstock but I probably could figure it out in a real tight pinch but it would not be practical at all IMO.

2. No. In fact you don't want to go much shorter but I have made them as short as 5 they just have to be refilled frequently.

3. Instructions come with each mechanism.

Josh pease search the term peppermills or pepper mills in the class room I think someone posted a tutorial. And hopefully someone has more time to answer right now than me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 30, 2016)

A lot will depend on what mechanism you use. Some prefer the crush grind http://www.chefwarekits.com/crushgrind-grinder-mechanism-w-10in-shaft.html if you follow the link you should find an instruction sheet available for this mechanism. Others use this mechanism http://www.chefwarekits.com/pepperm...ll-mechanism-10-inch-usa-woodturning-kit.html again you'll find the instructions for this mechanism. (these are examples, you can get kits a number of places)

Unless you have a number of forstner bits you'll need to buy some and while there may be some overlap each kit has it's own sizes required so buy wisely.

The other type kit that has been mentioned is: http://www.chefwarekits.com/salt-gr...-salt-shaker-combo-mechanism-woodturning.html Again instructions are available on the link.

Personally I can't imagine drilling a mill on a drill press, esp. when you're talking 8 inches through. Probably easier if the blank was square so you could secure it while drilling but you'd need a pretty big drill press.

I've made them as tall as 12 inches but most are closer to 8 inches. The taller ones don't seem to sell as well as moderate sized ones. Sort of like really large bowls don't sell as well as moderate sized ones. At least that's been my experience. 

Hope this is helpful.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------

